# GTO 6.0 steering wheel emblem



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I am trying to see how many people might be interested in a 6.0 GTO emblem overlay for the steering wheel pontiac symbol. I will have the steering wheel emblems with the logo below made if I can get enough people so I don't loose money doing it. I would need at least 25 people. It is not cheap to have done but should be good quality. I am having mine made so that the GTO letters or the black backround inside the emblem matches the yellow of my car haven't decided yet. Of course this is still all dependent on at least 25 people and the quality of the emblem itself. If I don't like it I would not sell it to anyone and my standard is pretty high but they are a good company so hopefully they will turn out good. They will be $10 for the standard logo and $12 with color changes. The emblems below are only so you can get an idea of what it will look like. The colors either in the black backround or the letters will be as close to the color of my car as possible.

Thanks,

Examples not the real colors though.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sign me up. I would like it blue though to match my goat.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm in:cheers


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

SWEET count me in


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I should have more info Monday.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Sign me up for a red one.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

This is the list I have so far. Please make any changes or adding of names to this list.


Pbmaniac2000
Raven1124
NT91
Robertr2000
Purplehaze
RedrocketGTO (Red Background) 

Thanks


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Me too! Blue!!!!!


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd buy one as well!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

This is the list I have so far. Please make any changes or adding of names to this list.


Updated list:

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. RedrocketGTO (Red Background) 
7. Marathonman (Blue backround)
8. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
9. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)

Thanks,


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm in as well...

Black/silver

They look great


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Cadsbury said:


> I'm in as well...
> 
> Black/silver
> 
> They look great


Your on the list.

Updated list:

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. RedrocketGTO (Red Background) 
7. Marathonman (Blue backround)
8. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
9. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
10. oldgoat (Black and Silver)


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Put me down for one! Black and silver.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

oldgoat said:


> Put me down for one! Black and silver.



You have been added to the list above.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Can I get a 7.0L one?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

CopperD said:


> Can I get a 7.0L one?


Sorry 6.0 only


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

Put Me Down For A Standard Silver And Black One


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

count me in! i like the one in the photo on the steering wheel. i would like red in the background behind the gto letters only. also, if the red could match the red guuges as much as possible. thanks


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:willy: Do I need to respond here too?
I like the idea. What from here?
Add me to the list. Yellow as in bananna. But only once please

Earl R Detwiler


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Count me in for one with a Red (like my gauge) background.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> :willy: Do I need to respond here too?
> I like the idea. What from here?
> Add me to the list. Yellow as in bananna. But only once please
> 
> Earl R Detwiler


Your on the list.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I Stall Automatics said:


> Count me in for one with a Red (like my gauge) background.


Your on the list.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Updated List:

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. RedrocketGTO (Red Background) 
7. Marathonman (Blue backround)
8. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
9. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
10. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
11. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
12. PK6906GOAT (Red)
13. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
14. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)
15. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow)
16. I Stall Automatics (Red)


I should be able to post some pics of emblem not installed yet. Just proofs.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Please make any responses to the below thread.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7875


----------

